# jQuery - Position von DIVs per Drag wechseln



## tequito (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche mich ja schon seit ein paar Tagen mit der Javascript Bibliothek jQuery. Leider konnte ich auf der Seite keinen Link zu einem Forum finden, daher frage ich mal hier. Vielleicht kennt von euch ja jemand jQuery und eine Lösung.

Ich habe zwei DIVs, diese sind gefloatet und ich würde nun gerne ermöglichen, dass man sie mit der Maus nehmen und verschieben kann. So wie bei netvibes die Blöcke.

Ich habe mir dazu die Interface-Library eingebunden. KLeider weiß ich nicht, was ich machen muss, damit die eine Box die andere auf die Seite drückt in den dafür vorgesehenen Platz (so wie bei netvibes)?


----------



## Divi (8. März 2007)

Also "Floaten" bringt nichts, wenn du die verschieben möchtest - dazu musst du die "position:absolute" setzen und dann auf das Mausereignis reagieren ... Wenn es auch ein paar KB mehr sein dürfen, würd ich dir script.aculo.us (von der gleichnamigen Seite) ans Herz legen ... das macht das 1a...


----------



## tequito (8. März 2007)

Ich würde gerne bei jQuery bleiben, da es nahezu identisch ist und deutlich schlanker.

Sollte jemand eine Lösung kennen, bitte posten. Sollte ich eine Lösung finden werde ich es auch noch posten.


----------



## micha149 (26. September 2007)

Ho!

Habe den Thread gerade durch Zufall gesehen. Wird hier noch nach einer Lösung gesucht?!

Gruß Micha


----------



## qde (25. November 2008)

Hi,

ich nutze ebenfalls jQuery und möchte so eine Funktionalität wie in Netvibes realisieren. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Lösung für mich?


----------



## FipsTheThief (25. November 2008)

Ja entweder hier der Link da ist nen komplettes Tutorial da drüber wie man das selber programmiert.

http://www.webreference.com/programming/javascript/mk/column2/

Bzw mal ne meine DragDrop Klasse die auch auf dem Tutorial basiert um es zu lernen und umgebaut nach meinen Vorstellungen + 3 Demo Datein.

Ansonsten können das die gängigen JS Frameworks auch , Prototype , JQuery etc muss man halt mal nach Tutorials suchen dies bezüglich. Ich selber meide ssolche Frameworks in der Regel da sie mir zu aufgepumpt sind und man selber dadurch nix mehr lernt..


----------



## qde (26. November 2008)

Hi,
ich habe gestern abend noch versucht das ganze mittels Interface zu entwickeln. Leider resultierte daraus ein jQuery Fehler. Nach Internetrecherche bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen. 


> Interface is no longer supported, and is incompatible with jquery >1.1.



Inzwischen habe ich aber etwas ganz tolles gefunden, was zwar auch Interface nutzt, aber (bei mir) ohne Probleme funktioniert. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Beispielen ist das ganze nicht so viel Code und schnell implementiert. Für alle die noch suchen: jQuery Portlets


----------

